# FRIDAY FUN up close and personal



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This should be an easy one. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Look at those cute little faces Jake made me laugh he looked like he was in a mood


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Head resting on someone's shoulder, whistle ball in mouth= perfection for Rufus.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so jealous if the brown noses. So cute. I think Willow's may be changing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I'm so jealous if the brown noses. So cute. I think Willow's may be changing.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Who cares she is still adorable even if her nose was blue she would be cute


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Blue would be cute but would clash with her red. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm afraid to say I can't take credit for this photo (credit & thanks to cockerpoo 61)
But you can't get any closer and personal! 
I can't believe I am lowering the tone so early on


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's ruby running on 2 legs to get up close and personal to ted!
Ted tried breaking out into our garden today 
They had a lovely kiss xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Kiss kiss x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A smiley Ralph x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They all look so cute.

















I wonder if Ted was trying to break in or break Ruby out


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ted breaking in! I had to put him in the other field and close the gate - he's so curious and just wants to be in on what's going on in our garden!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here Phoebe


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This is probably the Scruffiest they have ever looked, but took them outside anyway to get these pictures! At least the sun is shinning today!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They look perfect to me Nanci.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awahhh! Thanks Marilyn . . . They have not been groomed in 3 months!! After seeing this picture I will be calling for an appointment and this can be the before pictures! lol


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's pip looking all dreamy...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is Max......probably upside down too as it was taken before all the good advice I was given about how to get them the right way round. Sorry. And bless you all for not pointing it out with Phoebe.. Have chosen haughty Max.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I love that first photo of Molly Renee, she looks so earnest.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I'm afraid to say I can't take credit for this photo (credit & thanks to cockerpoo 61)
> But you can't get any closer and personal!
> I can't believe I am lowering the tone so early on



I can!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

This was taken in the second he lunged at the camera.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Awahhh! Thanks Marilyn . . . They have not been groomed in 3 months!! After seeing this picture I will be calling for an appointment and this can be the before pictures! lol


Nanci is that grass I see!!! We have some grass now too! 
The poos look adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Not sure if this is as up close as it could be, but the focus always blurs when he gets really close!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Stoplight photo - Lexi looking at the camera. Beemer looking at the car behind us 









The Beemer look (very difficult to say no to this face)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Nanci is that grass I see!!! We have some grass now too!
> The poos look adorable!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YES!! Brown grass is much better than 6 inches of snow!!!
I could NEVER say no to Beamer with that precious look!!
That close up of Ghandhi (?sp) is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Molly always has the best face!
L&B - the biggest darkest eyes & noses!
Gandhi - handsome as ever, a real stunner - he's make a handsome stud! X
Ps yes Chris I know I lowered the tone early on - it's because I've been off work today! 
Boredom was setting in after completing all my home jobs x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RangerC said:


> This was taken in the second he lunged at the camera.


Love Barney's big button nose


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am looking for a bumper sticker for Maureen that reads "caution, cute cockapoos being photographed in this car"


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Up close but not personal x


----------



## bbeau78 (Jan 10, 2014)

They're all so cute! Here's my contribution:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bianca they say that pet photos should always be about the eyes. That one gets an A++


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics of lovely dogs - all of them 

My contributions - I love the one of Kiki and Liz close together


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Did I read somewhere that it is her birthday today? Happy Birthday Liz from little Rufus.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I am looking for a bumper sticker for Maureen that reads "caution, cute cockapoos being photographed in this car"



So here's a definite no-no. I kept my eye on the road (there's a stretch where it's straight and no intersection for miles right outside my neighborhood) but the car in the pic kept her distance the whole way.  I did take a whole bunch with my phone and only one was good as I was not looking. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

OMG Maureen we need to hold an intervention with you. This is seriously distracted driving. If you crash the twins get propelled through the window. Your camera will be used in court against you. Seriously just today there is a news item in Canada about a crash that was caused by someone videoing or something. We love the photos but please promise to take them only after you have pulled over and turned off the ignition.

Two hands on the wheel, two eyes on the road and two pups safe knowing their mum is doing right by them. Please!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Lovely pics of lovely dogs - all of them
> 
> My contributions - I love the one of Kiki and Liz close together


Love them all the one with Dot in the sunglasses made me laugh She is one cool pup


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful FF!!

Sorry I missed it - I was actually at a dinner party last night.

My bedmate...


Im watching you....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Not sure if this is as up close as it could be, but the focus always blurs when he gets really close!


LOVE this guy!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely pictures Ruth. Love Lola's eyes. The choccies have the most amazing amber eyes.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> OMG Maureen we need to hold an intervention with you. This is seriously distracted driving. If you crash the twins get propelled through the window. Your camera will be used in court against you. Seriously just today there is a news item in Canada about a crash that was caused by someone videoing or something. We love the photos but please promise to take them only after you have pulled over and turned off the ignition.
> 
> Two hands on the wheel, two eyes on the road and two pups safe knowing their mum is doing right by them. Please!


Maureen ....... You've been chastised!! Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely sleeping partners Ruth, R&R just won't sleep on my bed, 
Maybe it's a good thing, but I'd live the occasional snuggle x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina would sleep with us every night if she was allowed! She's such a mummy's girl. Lola stays for a while if we have a sleep over then takes herself off to her and Nina's bed.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine love a cuddle in the couch, they insist on it!
But bed .... No they're not used to it. Even when we stay in a caravan, they won't have it,


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't get any closer than this Good thing she didn't have boogers up her nose


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I love Molly's brown head - I would love her even with boogers up her nose! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Can't get any closer than this Good thing she didn't have boogers up her nose


She so reminds me of a chocolate roan. Such a cutie!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Such cute pictures, am loving Ruby and Ted and I'm sure Lexi and Beemer wear eyeliner! here is Dudley getting up and personal with LYD


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww Dudley love him


----------

